# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  AWMN DOWN AGAIN?

## PROGRAMMERPC

απο εχθες το πρωϊ τα bgp μου νεκρα! Δεν κανουν established! Παιζεται κατι παλι;; 
Κομβος 21498

----------


## trendy

Δοκίμασες να κάνεις restart το bgp;

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Ναι!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα.
Εγώ πάντως μπήκα κανονικά και στους 2 ρούτερ σου.
Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποια "μαστρουπέίσον" τοπικά ;

----------


## senius

Δεν έπεσε το awmn. Μην τρελαθούμε και μην γράφουμε κάτι άσκοπα, χωρίς να ξέρουμε.

Του έδωσαν τα >ασφαλές< φίλτρα μάλλον και τα πέρασε ο Λουκάς στα μπρικια του..... αυτά που κυκλοφορούν τον τελευταίο καιρό .... για να μην ανακοινώνονται φαντάσματα όπως λένε...
Λουκά δώσε μου TeamViewer, να σε φτιάξω !!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Senius ολα καλα απο κυριακη και μετα! 
Τα φιλτρα ειναι τα παλια κλασσικα του awmn!
Ευχαριστω παντως! Θα τα πουμε αυριο απο κοντα.  ::

----------

